# Finally got my 9mm Shield - again



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered a 9mm Shield from Palmetto State Armory at the end of last month - They had the gen 1 models for $249.

I used to own 2 Shields when they very first came out - later sold them, but missed having one. It makes a good pocket gun in cargo pants.

Got one again finally


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

High Testament from Shipwreck. I went hunting with a dude that packed the .45cal, He and I agree never felt undergunned, although I would prefer my PX4 Compact with the .40cal full size mag for BB defense.


----------



## bonkerpro (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats. Say, I’m interested in that grip sleeve. What’s the scoop on that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bonkerpro said:


> Congrats. Say, I'm interested in that grip sleeve. What's the scoop on that?


It's just a piece of bicycle innertube. I use one on my Hk P2000sk as well.

On many guns, I use the Hogue Jr grip. But one one that doe snot fit on, I use a piece of bicycle innertube.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I ordered a 9mm Shield from Palmetto State Armory at the end of last month - They had the gen 1 models for $249.
> 
> I used to own 2 Shields when they very first came out - later sold them, but missed having one. It makes a good pocket gun in cargo pants.
> 
> Got one again finally


Nice little piece! I guess you missed the G2c Taurus on sale at PSA for $219, huh?

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Nice little piece! I guess you missed the G2c Taurus on sale at PSA for $219, huh?
> 
> GW


Sorry, I don't buy garbage for $200. 

"Alex, I'll take, Garbage for $200."

The answer: "What is Taurus"


----------

